# RCN Necktie



## 30 for 30 (15 Nov 2010)

In the CF certain regimental/branch neckties are identical to those found in regiments in the UK (RAF is the same as the RCAF/Air Command tie, I believe...RA and RCA is another example).

Does anyone know if the RCN wore the same tie that the RN wears (navy blue with a thin red and white stripe). The current Maritime Command tie is blue with red maple leaves and gold naval crowns. 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Nov 2010)

Senor Mono said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the RCN wore the same tie that the RN wears (navy blue with a thin red and white stripe). The current Maritime Command tie is blue with red maple leaves and gold naval crowns.



Not that I'm aware of, but I have a couple of books at home that will probably contain a picture.  I'll have a look tonight if I think of it.

I think the tie you're describing is a Naval Officers' Association tie, rather than a MARCOM tie.


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Nov 2010)

I have a RCN Association Tie here someplace.

NS


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Nov 2010)

I have two sources of information on this:

The _Uniform Instructions for the Royal Canadian Navy_ (1957) show a tie the same as the one now sold by NOAC: naval crowns and maple leaves alternating in a diagonal pattern.  The layout of the page suggests that it would be worn (with civilian attire) by officers, chiefs, and PO1s.

_Tin Hats, Oilskins & Seaboots_, by Latham "Yogi" Jenson, shows a hand-draw striped tie (red and white diagonal stripes on a dark blue background) in a section on civilian dress for officers.  Jenson's service was during the Second World War.

Based on these, I'd imagine that RCN officers wore RN ties until sometime after the war, when a Canadian naval tie was introduced.


----------



## 30 for 30 (21 Nov 2010)

Great information, thank you.

Senor Mono


----------



## Privateer (27 Aug 2015)

Bumping this old thread, to see if anyone can suggest where to buy an RCN officer's neck tie; that is, something a retired member would wear with a blazer, not a DEU tie.  Any solid leads appreciated.  I don't want to have to join the NOAC just to get a tie, hopefully.  Thank you.


----------



## 30 for 30 (27 Aug 2015)

I only found them for sale on the NOAC website a few years ago, however I don't see an online kitshop associated with the new NAC. Perhaps fire them an email. What i purchased was the RCN tie (gold crowns and red maple leaves on a blue tie), as described in the guide handed out at NETPO last decade, as opposed to a distinct association tie. As stated above the RCN wore the RN striped tie in the Second World War period. Not sure when the present one was introduced. Of note the RCN officers blazer badge remains the white maple leaf with red crown, worn since the war.


----------



## Privateer (31 Aug 2015)

Thank you Senor Mono.  I contacted the NAC through their website, and they do still sell the ties ($36, incl. S&H).  I ordered one.  Cheers!


----------

